# HSS1332ATD reviews?



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

Now that it has been out for a couple of years, I am wondering what you guys and gals whom have purchased and used the HSS1332ATD (tracked) think about it?

I was talking about the auger protection system with a local Honda dealer who knows my dirt and granite driveway issue and he said "You are still going to break sheer bolts even with the auger protection system." I was surprised, since it is one feature which I was considering could cause me to switch from the HS1132TA (tracked) which I have now.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I liked using the HSS1332 over the HS1332. Trigger steering, hydraulic strut, variable height selection, electric chute, dual articulating deflector...

I’m pretty sure the HSS throws further then the HS as well. One big difference is when really heavily loaded the HS is less likely to bog down to a stall but throwing distance is reduced to a lob.

That’s everyone’s complaint about underpowered. Old timey machines would rarely stall, instead they would chug along spilling a fat snow log a couple feet out of the chute. HSS machines are engineered for max distance.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

E350 said:


> Now that it has been out for a couple of years, I am wondering what you guys and gals whom have purchased and used the HSS1332ATD (tracked) think about it?
> 
> I was talking about the auger protection system with a local Honda dealer who knows my dirt and granite driveway issue and he said "You are still going to break sheer bolts even with the auger protection system." I was surprised, since it is one feature which I was considering could cause me to switch from the HS1132TA (tracked) which I have now.


The HSS1332ATD is the machine I've always wanted. Note that the "Auger Protection System" is the shear bolts/pins. The "Shear Bolt Guard System" is the HSS1332ATD add-on: Honda Snow Blower Information Repository
I broke an impeller shear bolt when a piece of oak firewood which had fallen off the rack went straight down the center of the housing into the impeller. I have had the Shear Bolt Guard system activate 7 times with no broken auger shear bolts:

Door mat
Sprinkler Head on the front lawn where the oil delivery path is
Stick in driveway
Newspaper
Stick in EOD
Newspaper
Corner of one of the woodpile tarps


----------



## WintersBone (Dec 9, 2018)

Interested to hear what folks say... I'm considering replacing my 28" wheeled Ariens with a 32" machine for a 500ft asphalt driveway (level but with one small incline), plus a couple parking areas and paths. The HSS1332ATD is on the short list. Besides reliability, I'd be interested in knowing:

1) How does turning, and just generally maneuvering, compare to a wheeled model? What are the advantages/disadvantages compared to Ariens RapidTrak?
2) Will the addition of heated grips (which btw seems like a serious omission from an otherwise full-featured machine) mess up the electrical system, or require extra charging?
3) How does the fastest walking speed compare to a wheeled model?


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

tabora has a heated grip discussion here:









Honda Snow Blower Information Repository


Honda Snow Blower Model Number Decoding: Example: HSS1332ACTD/A HS = Honda Snow Blower S = Small Frame (some say Steering) 13 = Nominal Gross HP (5=GX140, 6=GX160, 7=GX200, 8=GX240, 9=GX270, 11=GX340, 13=GX390) 32 = Clearing Width (inches = 22, 24, 28, 32, 36 or centimeters = 55, 60, 70, 80...




www.snowblowerforum.com





I would really like to hear reviews by real owners.

I know allot of ski resorts have moved on from the HSS1332ATD to the HSM1336i

@tabora I don't understand this sentence:

"Shear Bolt Guard System" is the HSS1332ATD add-on"


----------



## Waytall (Dec 26, 2020)

WintersBone said:


> Interested to hear what folks say...
> 
> 1) How does turning, and just generally maneuvering, compare to a wheeled model? What are the advantages/disadvantages compared to Ariens RapidTrak?


I am also really interested in responses to this. When you pull the right trigger does it just immediately steer to the right or do you have to hold it back so the left comes around? In other words, what stops the disengaged track from just following along the other? 

ApologiesI’m not probably explaining my question well.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

E350 said:


> @tabora I don't understand this sentence:
> "Shear Bolt Guard System" is the HSS1332ATD add-on"


It's this: Honda Snow Blower Information Repository


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

WintersBone said:


> How does turning, and just generally maneuvering, compare to a wheeled model?


Turning is very slick. I use my thumb to lift the augers when I do a 180 at the EOD and it lines up perfectly for the next pass. Watch the video here: 






WintersBone said:


> Will the addition of heated grips (which btw seems like a serious omission from an otherwise full-featured machine) mess up the electrical system, or require extra charging?


They run off the ATD battery. I have an Optimate4 battery maintainer that I plug into every time I back it into the garage.


WintersBone said:


> How does the fastest walking speed compare to a wheeled model?


I mounted my surveying GPS on the HSS1332ATD. At 3,750 RPM forward max speed over 100' was 3.44MPH and reverse max speed was 2.38MPH. I don't think I'd want to go any faster.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Waytall said:


> When you pull the right trigger does it just immediately steer to the right...


Yup!


----------



## WintersBone (Dec 9, 2018)

Thanks! Do you need the battery maintainer because the charging system couldn't keep up with the hand grips, or just to be kind to the battery?



tabora said:


> Turning is very slick. I use my thumb to lift the augers when I do a 180 at the EOD and it lines up perfectly for the next pass. Watch the video here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

WintersBone said:


> Thanks! Do you need the battery maintainer because the charging system couldn't keep up with the hand grips, or just to be kind to the battery?


I've got the grips and 200W of extra lights, so that's a contributing factor. But I have about a half-dozen Optimates and keep them on all the OPE batteries whenever they are not in use. The batteries seem to last forever that way.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

tabora said:


> The HSS1332ATD is the machine I've always wanted. Note that the "Auger Protection System" is the shear bolts/pins. The "Shear Bolt Guard System" is the HSS1332ATD add-on: Honda Snow Blower Information Repository
> I broke an impeller shear bolt when a piece of oak firewood which had fallen off the rack went straight down the center of the housing into the impeller. I have had the Shear Bolt Guard system activate 7 times with no broken auger shear bolts:
> 
> Door mat
> ...


what no dog toys?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

captchas said:


> what no dog toys?


The only dog toys Riley likes are the extra-small "tennis" balls that squeak. The blower would just shoot those to infinity and beyond...


----------



## csonni (Dec 26, 2017)

Im pushing 130 hrs on my 4 yr old HSS1332 and I really have no complaints. Turning is great. I love the protection system that shuts it down before sharing bolts. I re-jetted mine so there seems to be some extra punch. Wouldn't mind if the chute turned a bit faster. Very pleased.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

csonni said:


> Wouldn't mind if the chute turned a bit faster.


Yeah, there really should be a mod for that... Different chute motor/gearbox or something... Does anyone know offhand (or happen to have the motor cover off so they can see it) the OEM source for motor part number 36110-V45-A03 so I can look up the specs?


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

tabora said:


> Yeah, there really should be a mod for that... Different chute motor/gearbox or something... Does anyone know offhand (or happen to have the motor cover off so they can see it) the OEM source for motor part number 36110-V45-A03 so I can look up the specs?


Somebody just posted a good video of all of that on another post I just read last nite. They took everything apart and showed it all in detail.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I would certainly appreciate a mod to increase turning speed. 

I have an OEM replacement motor in the garage. I’ll dig it out after I put the kid to bed.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

ST1100A said:


> Somebody just posted a good video of all of that on another post I just read last nite. They took everything apart and showed it all in detail.


Link???


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Looks like a Mitsuba Door / Window Regulator Motor PBT-GF30 with a different gear. It would be cool if there were simply a higher RPM motor that could be subbed onto it.

Ha! That 7-cog gear unit is also used in the Honda Odyssey, etc.

Rated Voltage: DC 12V
Input Voltage Range: 9V~16V
No Load Speed: 98±10% rpm
No Load Current: 1.2A ~ 4A
Rate Current: 5A
Rated Torque: 2.7±10% N.m
Rated Speed: 75 rpm
Locked Current: <22A
Locked Torque: 11±10% N.m
3 mounting hole position
Waterproof construction
Motor with Japanese technology


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Tabora, it was a video on this website, I just saw it the other nite. I will try to find it again. I'm surprised you didn't see it.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

tabora said:


> Link???











HSS928 Electric Chute Teardown


A few members of the forum are considering purchasing the parts to add OEM-style electric chutes to their previous-generation HS machines. Today, I took pictures to document the teardown of my electric chute on my new HSS928. It has only two hours on it. It is a balmy day, perfect for...




www.snowblowerforum.com




There are some good pictures on his post, it should be the first post. 
My mistake when I said 'Video', but that might help you, I'm sure you will recognize a lot of it, hopefully it will help you.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

tabora said:


> Looks like a Mitsuba Door / Window Regulator Motor PBT-GF30 with a different gear.
> 
> Rated Voltage: DC 12V
> Input Voltage Range: 9V~16V




The chute coil puts out about 9-10VAC which is then rectified to DC. I wonder if one of these 10V to 16V step-up transformers could just be inserted into the circuit after the rectifier to increase the motor speed?








STEP-UP Transformer 12V to 16V 10A 160W DC/DC Power Converter Voltage Regulator | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for STEP-UP Transformer 12V to 16V 10A 160W DC/DC Power Converter Voltage Regulator at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

That’s definitely easier then retrofitting a less toothed intermediate gear.

Available prime.








Amazon.com: uxcell Power Voltage Converter DC 12V Step-Up to DC 24V 10A 240W Waterproof Voltage Convert Transformer : Electronics


Amazon.com: uxcell Power Voltage Converter DC 12V Step-Up to DC 24V 10A 240W Waterproof Voltage Convert Transformer : Electronics



www.amazon.com


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

tabora said:


> The chute coil puts out about 9-10VAC which is then rectified to DC. I wonder if one of these 10V to 16V step-up transformers could just be inserted into the circuit after the rectifier to increase the motor speed?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have had great luck with step down buck convertors to regulate voltage from the HS series coils, at WOT the coils produce close to 14V where as the LEDs I use do not like anything beyond 12V. I feel like for this situation an adjustable unit would be better, no?

You can adjust the voltage to where you like the rotation speed.









DC-DC Step Up Boost Voltage Converter Power Supply Module 3V-35V to 5V-45V | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for DC-DC Step Up Boost Voltage Converter Power Supply Module 3V-35V to 5V-45V at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------

